# وموديلادت جديدة جملة ومفرق صناعة بنجلاديش



## مسوقة26 (21 مايو 2012)

عندى ملابس اطفال بناتى وولادى رووووعة وموديلادت جديدة جملة ومفرق صناعة بنجلاديش الملابس جودة عالية واسعارها مناسبة جدا من 10 ريال للحبة الى 30 ريال للحبة واسعار خاصة للجملة و التوصيل لاى مكان بالمملكة وخارجها والتسليم يد بيد ف الدمام وضواحيها للتواصل 
ام مالك 0566503890
وللتواصل على الوتس اب على الرقم 0550749847


----------

